# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Nhờ các anh chỉ em cách kích hoạt arcon của THC F1620 cho mach3 nhận

## duchieu1989

Chào các anh, tình hình là em đấu chân 1.6 về input của mach3 thì đầu cắt đánh lửa xong thì đứng im. Em dùng module relay và kích tay thì mach3 mới chạy.
Mong các anh cứu em với

----------

